# Got14U had one for me I guess



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

My end of our "friendly trade" arrived today. Man you killed it. Awesome sticks I appreciate the heck out of it. My wife is like why do you keep getting packages in the mail lol. Thanks again @GOT14U.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Nice

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## SBjanderson (Jul 11, 2017)

Oooooo those look tasty! Nice work @GOT14U


----------



## TankSD13 (Jun 13, 2017)

Solid line up there!


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Never had any of those but they look great, Nice :thumb:


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Nice hit!!! I only know what one of those sticks are. Looks like you have a lot to enjoy when you get home Bobby. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin (Jan 26, 2017)

Very nice smokes there. Great hit!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

Wonderful !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Awesome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared (May 23, 2017)

Nice!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Beautiful!

Sent from my spaceship using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Glad they showed up and hope you enjoy them bud!.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

GOT14U said:


> Glad they showed up and hope you enjoy them bud!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will thanks again. Can't wait to try them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

That Hit and Run (101) isn't released yet supposedly. It was also the most talked about stick at the Icprt or whatever the hell that cigar vendor convention in Vegas is called


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

KABOOOM! Great job!


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

The bombs are being dropped rapid fire recently! Nicely done.


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

A little Back Door action - I like it !


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Very cool!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

WNYTony said:


> A little Back Door action - I like it !


We will see if He likes it....lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

Bigjohn said:


> Very cool!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not sure what you guys are talking about. I assure you that my back door has seen no action nor do I plan on any action being seen by it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

bobbya08 said:


> I'm not sure what you guys are talking about. I assure you that my back door has seen no action nor do I plan on any action being seen by it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lmao....that stick with a Bambi on it is called Backdoor....don't know why it has a Bambi for that name but it does. It's Tony's fault for going there!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

GOT14U said:


> Lmao....that stick with a Bambi on it is called Backdoor....don't know why it has a Bambi for that name but it does. It's Tony's fault for going there!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In my head I pronounce it backdoe ( I try not to actually say it that way).. That's my theory on the deer.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

GOT14U said:


> Lmao....that stick with a Bambi on it is called Backdoor....don't know why it has a Bambi for that name but it does. It's Tony's fault for going there!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The name is actually Back Door Bambi


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Lol


----------

